# Surf Rods



## SeaDonkey (Jul 14, 2004)

Everytime I head down to the coast from Dallas, I see alot of people with these amazing one piece custom surf rods and I was wondering, where can I get one of those? It seems like so many people have them but I have no idea where everyone gets them...
Can any of you point me in the right direction?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

fishingtackleunlimited.com or look under the rodbuilders forum and have someone make you one.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

there are guys who build them on the board and sell them in the classifieds. there might be some listed right now.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

SeaDonkey said:


> Everytime I head down to the coast from Dallas, I see alot of people with these amazing one piece custom surf rods and I was wondering, where can I get one of those? It seems like so many people have them but I have no idea where everyone gets them...
> Can any of you point me in the right direction?
> Thanks in advance...


I can't transport a 12 ft rod from dallas to the beach. not at least without it ending up covered with bug guts. we should wet a line sometime. I live by frisco.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=79181

great east coast classifieds for surfcasting, but a lot of them don't like to ship... and shipping on anything over 6' or so gets really expensive


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Bass pro and Academy have them as well.


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

You could build one yourself. I've enjoyed doing so several times. And, believe it or not, you can some times find really good ones in a pawn shop. I bought a Harrington about 26 years ago from a pawn shop on NASA Road 1 in Webster (Clear Lake) and still fish with it. It is a Harrington 914 (I think) and very stout yet has good flex. Used to throw a minimum of 8 oz. with it while fishing for Sturgeon off the Columbia River in WA and Oregon states. 

Academa does have a few good ones. I have about 7 Ugly Stiicks annd have been pleased with the two-piece 12' foot Ugly I bought some 16 years ago. 

I like to wash mine in the Texas rain!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*10 ft*

I wouldn't go over 10 ft. A 1 pcs 12 ft is huge! I have a pair of 10's and love'm. Alot of guys to a little shorter also. The rods at cutrate are very reasonable also. You won't blow up a harrington or magnaflex rods like a 2 pcs can break. These are my casting rods. I also yak out baits from them.

My yakin reels have boat rods on them because I collected them over the years. 9/0-12/0

I am not familar with the 2 pcs rods but I am sure someone else here can chime in.

This is just my stupid opinion! I've only been doing this for 20 years or so.... Play on...


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Custom One Piece Surf Rods*

SeaDonkey;
I have about a half dozen one piece custom rods, 4 Harnells [2 - 552's, 2 - 542's]
(harringtons), a Fenwick and a Rawhide.

They are all great rods, maybe 10%-15% better two peice surf rods.

If I lived in the Dallas area, I'd probably fish them a lot less...
These rods give a certain "Status" to their owners. I think that "The Law" tend to 
pass up guys fishing with them...Thinking folks with this kind of tackle most likely 
have the required license's, know the laws, obey the law....ect....

The real question is "Are they really worth the $$$ ?"

For folks in Dallas, probably not...If I was You...I'd keep an eye out and try to 
buy a used one for $200 or so...Look on Craig's List...[sporting goods---search 
for 'surf rods'], 2cool classifieds...

Or a really better option would be if you built your own...The materials will cost
about the same as the used one I mentioned above but, If you built your own
you would really appreciate them and all that...PM me if you're interested...

What every you decide...Good luck with it...

My $.02.

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

A long time ago I started building rods because I couldn't buy what I wanted and what I wanted cost too much. A surf rod was my first ( I still use it 30 years later). Whats good about building your own is you get what you want. You use just about all your materials you buy. If you have a cordless drill you can get away without all the fancy tools unless you get hooked and start building more. I just finished up a few surf rods for my good friend and he loved them. The difference between a surf rod off the rack and a built one is big to me, more so than smaller trout rods and such. Lee Travino used to hussle money on the golf coarse by betting he could beat anybody just using a Dr. Pepper bottle tied to a stick, then he got some real clubs and the rest is history. As for hauling them around, transport them in PVC pipes with caps or just in the open, they will wash off. As far as TPWL passing you up because your tackle is serious works both ways. They may think you know all the laws and check you out as a quata and know they won't have to write a ticket. On a serious note you can probably build a nice 10 ft. materials only for around 150.00.( useing CUI type blank). If you need more info PM me or go to the rod building forum and start asking. Sometimes I forget what post I wrote on. Good fishing to you.


----------



## SeaDonkey (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey guys, thanks for all the replies! I think you guys have convinced me to build my own rod. I built a rod once before, probably 15 years ago. It was one of the ugliest rods ever made I am sure but **** I was proud of it. But then a crazy ex girlfriend took to it with a knife and cut all the guides off cause I was always fishing instead of spending time with her... But thats another long and painful story!
But its about time I give it another shot! Guess I will put a post up in the Rod Building forum to find out more info about blanks and where to purchase etc... 
Thanks for all the advice guys! Newsharker, I'm always up for wetting a line, pm me and we will work something out!


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a 12' that I made back in 86' or 87' but I really like the 10' Surfisher from FTU.I bought dad one for fathers day and after I got home I turned around and drove all the way back and got me one.Nice rod for the price!


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

johnmyjohn said:


> A long time ago I started building rods because I couldn't buy what I wanted and what I wanted cost too much. A surf rod was my first ( I still use it 30 years later). Whats good about building your own is you get what you want. You use just about all your materials you buy. If you have a cordless drill you can get away without all the fancy tools unless you get hooked and start building more. I just finished up a few surf rods for my good friend and he loved them. The difference between a surf rod off the rack and a built one is big to me, more so than smaller trout rods and such. Lee Travino used to hussle money on the golf coarse by betting he could beat anybody just using a Dr. Pepper bottle tied to a stick, then he got some real clubs and the rest is history. As for hauling them around, transport them in PVC pipes with caps or just in the open, they will wash off. As far as TPWL passing you up because your tackle is serious works both ways. They may think you know all the laws and check you out as a quata and know they won't have to write a ticket. On a serious note you can probably build a nice 10 ft. materials only for around 150.00.( useing CUI type blank). If you need more info PM me or go to the rod building forum and start asking. Sometimes I forget what post I wrote on. Good fishing to you.


X2!
I just recently switched to all 1 piece 10 footers I'm building myself because I went to the best and wasn't completely satisfied... twice


----------

